# How much milk daily from your personal milk cow?



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Lady here says she expects about 25 pounds of milk per day. That sounds about like half I'd expect from a family Jersey milk cow and a third of what I'd expect from a bigger cow,. Decent cow should come in around four gallons even just before drying off.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

That's factory farm type production you're expecting, not family cow type production.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

RJ---that has to be wrong.. When I last milked a little 900 pound jersey I got two 2 and a half gallon buckets of milk per day---that was almost five gallons, close to 40 pounds!!!! What kind of cows are you folks milking? Any Guernsey would give more---I have no idea who would want a Holstein for a family milk cow, but if I had ten kids I might consider it. Even a miniature jersey would give 25 pounds, and maybe a Dexter. (Anyone here milking a 
Dexter? I'd like to hear what they produce.)


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

A lot of factors could come into play, age, diet, stress/health, bloodlines, body condition, etc.


----------

